

Show HN: Realtime Multiplayer Tetris in HTML5 (unfinished) - SchizoDuckie

About a year ago me and a buddy joined Google's HTML5GameJam, a game building hackathon.<p>Finally I've had the time to dust the project off, upgrade some of the required libraries (node.js bumped from 0.4.2 to 0.8.11 in the meantime) and did some minor patching to get it done for some finishing touches and hopefully release somewhere this year.<p>We implemented the full real Tetris® (yeah, that means T-Spins and funky stuff Tetris addicts like) in MVC, with configurable renderers (canvas, ASCII, Divs), input methods (keyboard, swipe, touch), 2player split mode and offline singeplayer.<p>The multiplayer support is inspired by Tetrinet  ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TetriNET ), powerups are all implemented but it's not yet possible to bomb one of your opponents.<p>I have no clue how the (self-hosted) hacked up node.js game server will perform , and there's no game rooms yet, but the basics work.<p>Please have a look, comments, suggestions and inspiration would be appreciated.
How should we do the touch input for instance? I'd like it if I can be as good a Tetris player on my mobile as in the browser with the keyboard.
======
dutchbrit
Very cool! One small "quirk" (I think). When you press space to force the
block to the bottom, you can still change it's position with the arrow keys.

EDIT: Ahh wait, Drop & Move is official Tetris specs, nice job!!

------
Spoom
Make sure you get properly licensed before you release this in any significant
way; The Tetris Company is well-known for its litigious nature.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
We have indeed looked into that.

As far as I could distill, the problem is on the worldwide trademark
Tetris©®(tm) that some people use to designate the type of game. The word to
use is Tetrominos, then the game itself does not need licensing.

------
codegeek
Really Cool. some of the T-spins coul not rotate in all directions but still
good enough. I scored 5927 before I bombed out!!

------
SchizoDuckie
Clickable Link: <http://goo.gl/RJa1f>

------
robocaptain
Did the server explode? I am imagining smoldering tetris blocks all over the
floor.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Server is alive and kicking :) Make sure you have port 8000 and port 83
unblocked.

------
SchizoDuckie
Update: server is a bit broken now, rewriting and adding gamechannels :)

